# I have no idea where to start looking for his breed



## Bizzy Cole (Jun 4, 2017)

So we found gus when he was only a couple months old, he was walking down the street and we took him home. We posted him in the paper, fliers, the telnet, etc. To have no responces. 3 years later were here and I'm interested in trying to find out what breed about he is. I know that without his parents I will have no luck trying to get papers unless I fix him, however why I'm trying to find his breed is so we can breed him. So if you have any in site on what about he might be, that would be amazing. Thank you all and have a nice day.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Welcome. Your Gus is a beautiful brindle! I would strongly advise AGAINST breeding. Without a proper pedigree, registration in one of the major clubs, and proven abilities in the conformation ring or other sports, there is no reason to breed. There are thousands upon thousands of dogs in shelters and kennels and being euthanized daily and people who breed their unproven mutts (no offense intended it only means dog of unknown lineage) are the main reason why. Look how you got Gus to begin with. Do you want to contribute to that problem? I implore you to neuter him and love your mutt with all your heart. 

As for his breed there is absolutely no way to know. He does appear to have some bully breed in him but that's the only answer you should ever legitamately get. And you need more than just parents to get papers. You need to have papered parents from a long line of papered dogs with breeders signatures for papers. And DNA tests are very very rarely even close so save your money there. 

Gus is very handsome and I wish you many many years together. I beg you take my advice. You won't get any different advice from any of the mods or other long time members here. 

~Jess


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:goodpost:

I agree completely and very well put. 

Joe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Jess said it best.

My goodness he is cute!! I love that smear of white on his nose.


----------

